# lysol bottle



## pol

hi, have been collecting green bottles for a couple of years now, because i like them, but have decided to find out more about them. Have got a lysol bottle here, can any body please help me out with any information, PLEASE


----------



## diginit

Howdy pol, I hope this helps. Nice bottle. Sorry I couldn't get a $ figure for you. Maybe someone else can help you with that.   
 A disinfectant liquid manufactured by Schulke & Mayr, Hamburg Germany. Most frequently found in small ( 90mm) attractive brown glass bottles but also seen in aqua, emerald green and cobalt blue. 
 Most bottles bear the characteristic crosshatch raised ribbing as a warning against ingestion. 

 Standard and common brown glass bottle. Scarcer and earlier aqua glass with Lysol embossed on front and Makers Name and Trademark underneath.  Unuasually large 
 (162 mm) dark green bottle with REGd No 641401 embossed on side and LYSOL Ltd London. No. 641401 on bottom. Scarce Emerald Green Variety.  Rare Cobalt Blue Specimen with Crosshatch pattern and Reg. No. 641401 embossed on bottom.


----------



## IRISH

Welcome to the forum pol.
 There was also a licence sold to manufacture Lysol in Melbourne,  the Melbourne one's are probably the hardest ones to get.
 I can't help you with a price but the green ones are a lot harder to get here that the amber Hamburg ones,  is your one imbossed on the base ?
 There is a huge range of these very attractive bottles to collect from all around the world.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi pol and welcome to the forum !
 I did a quick search of ebay and found a bottle like yours......here's the url if you want to see what it brought $$$ wise.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=897&item=3292169554&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## IRISH

It's not much help to Pol but here is a photo of a lysol I dug a year or so ago (photo by oz-riley as usual [] ).






 This has "SCHULKE & MAYR, HAMBURG" imbossed on the base,  I may have to start building up a collection of these they really do look good and I think a shelf full would be impressive [] .


----------



## pol

Irish,
 Thanks for your reply re my lysol bottle. Just some more info which might shed some more light.  it is embossed on the bottom with 'made in england' and round the bottom rim with 'lysol ltd london.  The bottle itself is only about 10cm tall and has a seam either side which goes under the rim, which looks to have been added on.  Please excuse my ignorance but just starting out.


----------



## mjunkin

Got this in a big box of bottles from a local estate...I don't know for sure, but I don't think it's all that old.


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  pol
> 
> hi, have been collecting green bottles for a couple of years now, because i like them, but have decided to find out more about them. Have got a lysol bottle here, can any body please help me out with any information, PLEASE


 
 Don't know a thing about'em, but that's a beaut, nice color, great top!


----------

